# paralized mint?



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

-I feel like I am posting in this forum way too often... 
I got two froglet Terribilisis about a year and a half ago from an expo, and they have both grown up nicely, but recently one has become rather skinny and I am preparing to re-do their viv. That's not the big issue though, its left forearm is paralized and it is weakley squirming around, I don't think it'll last much longer... Is there anyhting I can do? They are both un-sexed and I feed them a diet of fruit flies dusted with Repashy. The other one seems perfectly fine.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

When was the last time you replaced your supplements?

Are there any obvious signs of physical trauma?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Exactly which suppliments are you using and how often, How do you store them? (Don't forget to hit Tom's questions, too)


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Thats what the forum is here for. Its a knowledge base. Questions that don't get asked, don't get answered. Post away! About the Mints behavior, is he holding the limb out in an odd fashion, avoiding putting weight on it maybe? Terreblis can eat you out of house and home, they have an appetite second to no other dart frog. They will eat anything they can fit in their mouth. Are you sure that the weak one is getting enough food? Do you feed 1/4" crickets in addition to FF's? Heres a perfect example of their appetite. 



 



 



 I wouldnt recomend feedign mealworms though, to much chitin in their exoskeloton, and there are reports they can chew through the animals stomache. A few waxworms will help add soem weight, but don't overfeed them they can be fattening. Basically, my point echos the same point, this could very well be a supplement and food issue. Because of their great appetite, they can be very easy to properly supplement. Do you have any pictures of the affected frog?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I hope he pulls through; it would be a shame to lose him. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

It was slumped over his foreleg and kinda wiggled around. I watched it for a while and he just stopped breathing...  - very sad day.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh crud! That freaking sucks.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

pdfCrazy said:


> I wouldnt recomend feedign mealworms though, to much chitin in their exoskeloton, and there are reports they can chew through the animals stomache.


Both of these are incorrect... mealworms actually have a better growth ratios in studied animals.... See for example the discussion here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/56907-feeding-mealworms-darts.html 


Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Erica said:


> It was slumped over his foreleg and kinda wiggled around. I watched it for a while and he just stopped breathing...  - very sad day.


 
Could the limb have been dislocated? There are several reports of dendrobatids getting a forelimb caught and the resulting injury looks like the limb became immobile. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

I know, it's terrible!- I feel awful...

I only have one mint now, no hope of breeding at the moment 


-to answer some previous questions; I recently changed my calcium supliments, I used Repashy calcium suppliments, I store them in my closet at around 80 degrees, there may have been signs of physical trauma (not sure), and the limb was crumpled underneith the frog.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The supplements should be stored in a cool dark place. Warm temperatures (like 80 F) can increase the rate at which the suppleemnts lose thier value. This can result in different symptoms ranging from issues with feeding to other metabolic issues (like some form of calcium deficiencies). A number of us keep the bulk of the supplement in the refrigerator and use a seperate light proof container to keep a week or two supply supplement handy for dusting at feeding. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, it is sad, but the worst thing you could do is blame yourself. No matter what you do, bad things happen. there are some cases when crap is unavoidable.

P.S yeah, I keep my supplements in the refrigerator, where it is cooler. temps like that would definitely shorten the product's life span.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Erica said:


> I know, it's terrible!- I feel awful...
> 
> I only have one mint now, no hope of breeding at the moment


I'm really sorry to hear that. The expo is February 9th, and my understanding is Wendy with Frogs with Altitude will be there and she usually brings a slew of frogs including Mint terreblis. Thats in all likelihood who I am assuming you got them from in the first place. You might be able to get one or two more.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

Ed said:


> Could the limb have been dislocated? There are several reports of dendrobatids getting a forelimb caught and the resulting injury looks like the limb became immobile.
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


It could have been dislocated, but what explains the death?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Frogs are much more fragile then we are. Where we won't die of a dislocated limb, they might. They have a much, much lower tolerance of pain then we do. The pain and stress of the injury are all contributing factors.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frog dude said:


> Frogs are much more fragile then we are. Where we won't die of a dislocated limb, they might. They have a much, much lower tolerance of pain then we do. The pain and stress of the injury are all contributing factors.


Okay, I have to question everything you typed here...Do you have any proof of those claims? 

Does this sound like something with a lower pain tolerance? Frogs use bladder to expel foreign objects - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation) 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Erica said:


> It could have been dislocated, but what explains the death?


If the movement is reduced this can change the ability of the frog's ability to feed.. or as an alternative, the stress (shock) of the injury could have reduced it's ability to resist parasites or disease (or both) or there could have been internal damage that caused the animal to lose condition and died with the leg only being the outward symptoms. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## kev_n_gina (Jan 21, 2013)

Ed said:


> Okay, I have to question everything you typed here...Do you have any proof of those claims?
> 
> Does this sound like something with a lower pain tolerance? Frogs use bladder to expel foreign objects - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> ...


@ Ed Very interesting article - Very similar to the way we expel splinters and shrapnel. Though I would like to point out the only time such actions because pain is at the surface upon entry and exit. However I am by no means comparing our skin to that of frogs just pointing out that it is unfair to assume a frog has hi pain threshold based on that article. Thanks for the post

@ Erica- Sorry to hear about your frog.


----------

